# 2002 Pathfinder Dash Light Problem



## brianl (Jan 6, 2006)

The problem seems to be growing. It started a few weeks ago. The left side of the dash went dark (Speedo and gas gauge, odometer stays lighted). After awhile it would come back on. Then it started staying dark completely. A couple of nights ago the right side has started going dark. Sometimes it comes back on, most times it does not. The odometer stays lit. Anyone ever have a problem like this? I'm not looking forward to taking my dash apart......


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

hello to my world  i am trying hard and i cant find the bulb here. Probably you will be more lucky than me there. But you need to remove the gauge cluster. There are two short screws at outside of cluster at top side, and after removing the frame by turning it and bending, you need to remove 4 screw which hold gauge in its place.then remove connectors and find blue sockets. by turning them remove bulbs and if you can find 3 watt bulbs replace them. i only can find me bulbs in 2 watt. they are dull. probably i will install Leds. i removed 4 times.


----------



## Rowboat Pathy (Feb 1, 2003)

KLL said:


> hello to my world  i am trying hard and i cant find the bulb here. Probably you will be more lucky than me there. But you need to remove the gauge cluster. There are two short screws at outside of cluster at top side, and after removing the frame by turning it and bending, you need to remove 4 screw which hold gauge in its place.then remove connectors and find blue sockets. by turning them remove bulbs and if you can find 3 watt bulbs replace them. i only can find me bulbs in 2 watt. they are dull. probably i will install Leds. i removed 4 times.


Since I have recently checked the fuse boxes in my Pathfinder (see separate post), you might want to check your fuses and relays too. If the bulbs intermittenly come on and off, I don't think you have a faulty bulb IMHO. 

And as 'KLL' mentioned, it's fairly easy to access the cluster in these Pathfinders. For my Toyota, I literally have to remove the whole bloody dash! If you do decide to access your gauge cluster, lowering your steering wheel column at its lowest setting makes removing the plastic trim piece in front of the cluster a whole lot easier. I hope this helps.


----------



## Burdabit (Jan 9, 2006)

*Same here*

I have the same problem with my 02 except the blackout is on the tach and temp gauges. I agree that it is probably not bulbs as mine comes and goes also but mostly goes. I have 91K miles on it. I've not taken it to the dealer yet but probably will eventually. I'd appreciate your posting it if you find an answer.


----------



## charkol3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry to resurrect the dead, but has any solution been found for this problem?

My 2002 Pathfinder's dash lights went out a few nights ago. The odd thing, when I adjusted the side mirrors the left side dash lights came back on. The right side hasn't returned yet, the bulbs must be fine. I've tried all the little things that I can find that operate through the same fuse box without any luck yet.


----------

